# Apple wine recipe from frozen concentrate?



## Allison Gray (Jan 26, 2020)

I need a recipe for Apple wine from frozen concentrate, specific steps please


----------



## Allison Gray (Jan 26, 2020)

This is what I have


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 26, 2020)

This is what I come up with using the Search box in the upper right:

https://www.winemakingtalk.com/thre...for-apple-wine-from-frozen-concentrate.57405/
https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/apfelwein-hard-german-apple-cider.3641/
https://www.winemakingtalk.com/threads/apple-jack-wine.34844/


----------



## BernardSmith (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi Allison, Not sure if you need a "recipe". What I might do is dissolve the concentrate in spring water to a specific gravity you want (not necessarily in line with the instructions). For a wine I would aim for about 1.090 (I imagine that is about half the volume of water the instructions suggest. I like 71B for apple wine or cider. It has an affinity for malic acid. Apple juice (non alcoholic) tends not to have the tannin or acid character one looks for in cider ( an SG of about half of that of wine - say, 1.045 - 1.055) or wine so I would be prepared to add tannins. You could use powders from a LHBS or perhaps make some strong black tea and add a cup (or even the teabag itself). Acidity: I wouldn't add anything before fermentation was over but after racking I would try to measure the TA (not the pH) You want to the TA to be about 6- 6.5 g/L (always much easier to use a pH meter to measure TA than look for a change in color when you add the chemical base to the color indicator. If you have a pH meter the pH of the solution when the color in fact changes is a fixed 8.2
Hope this gives you some ideas.


----------

